# Sweet feed recipe



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Could I make my own? 

I got a look at the ingredients on the sweet feed our new doe was being fed and I'd prefer she eat something else. I tried the regular (non sweet) grain Millie gets and she didn't like it too well. 

I'd really like to ween her off of it if I could but am not sure how to go about it. Poor girl, new home, brand new milker (that would be me) and different feed. She's got to be stressed.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't like my girls feed and switched them gradually to my mix. 

I started out mixing whole oats, BOSS and a smidge of cracked corn (for cold months). Have since changed it to a mix of Purina Dairy Parlor 16%, BOSS, & whole oats and I'm LOVING their production and condition on it!

Personally wouldn't try to make a sweet feed....all that molasses with it's high iron content inhibits copper absorbtion. I personally steer clear of those sticky sweet feeds. 

I buy all my bags of various grains and just mix them by hand in a big container


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Goats are better off with a low sugar diet. The main course should be alfalfa pellets, maybe a good quality alfalfa hay. This should have a minimun 16-17 percent protein. This is fed free choice with grass hay if they want it. Then whole grains like oats. Some dry COB in the winter. BOSS which is sunflower seeds is good but my goats don't want much of it. Many times my goats are so stuffed on alfalfa they hardly want grain. Right Now Onyx minerals. Copasure copper and Bo-Se when needed. Molasses acidifys the rumen so a good thing to avoid. Then above all know your worms and wormers and learn to fecal. Goats need the full circle.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ditto what they said. No sweet feed. Mix what she's getting now with good oats. Start with just 25% oats, and over the next few weeks change her out to good food.


----------

